# Beefy Bar



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Got a bunch of standard weights lying around, is it worth buying a beefy bar, to make full use of my standard weights. Olympic bar and weights out of my budget.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0015ULUZI/ref=nosim

Anyone owns one?


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone know how long the sleeves are for the beefy bar, or how many plates you can fit on either side??

Many thanks


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

would depend if the plates are metal or concrete or whatever, but its a few inches short of olympic size so at a guess the collars are likely to be almost the same as an olympic bar, maybe an inch or two shorter either side, but with metal plates you could easily fit 6 x 25k plates which would take it to its 150kg limit... even with 20kg plates and 15kg plates you should be able to get 150k on it...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I got one as I've got 300kg+ of standard weights and didn't fancy splashing out on an Olympic set up. You could clear the 150kg limit on it even using 10kg plates. Great piece of kit to be honest, especially for £30 or so.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I had one and found it to be a load of crap.

Bent like hell after taking only 130kg.


----------

